# B43 Wireless Speeds Are Unusably Slow (Partially-Solved)

## paintchip

Hey all,

I have been having some serious speed issues with my Broadcom 4311 card and the b43 driver. While fetching source with portage I am seeing speeds of around 15K/sec while my wired connection gives me 2+ M/sec.  Fetching websites shows a similar disparity. I was originally using wicd to connect, but I kept getting dropped along with the slow speeds; now I am using nm-applet and only have the speed issue. Also, in case it matters, I'm running a standard genkernel at the moment and my wired connection uses the b44 module (which I think can sometimes have issues with the b43 module).

The issue only appears to be with this install because this laptop ran arch with the b43 module for years and never had speed issues. No other computers on the network are experiencing wireless speed issues either.

I found these posts along with less relevant ones that report similar issues, but there isn't really any solution given:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-952676-highlight-b43+slow.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1008430-highlight-b43+slow.html

Here is some stuff from the messages log, but I am not really sure if the areas that look problematic (like things not being supported) are causing the issue:

```
Aug 11 02:23:28 black_cow kernel: wlan0: authenticated

Aug 11 02:23:28 black_cow kernel: b43 ssb0:0 wlan0: disabling HT as WMM/QoS is not supported by the AP

Aug 11 02:23:28 black_cow kernel: b43 ssb0:0 wlan0: disabling VHT as WMM/QoS is not supported by the AP

Aug 11 02:23:27 black_cow NetworkManager[2609]: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant interface state: authenticating -> associating

Aug 11 02:23:28 black_cow kernel: wlan0: associate with 00:0f:66:0b:57:78 (try 1/3)

Aug 11 02:23:28 black_cow kernel: wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:0f:66:0b:57:78 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=3)

Aug 11 02:23:28 black_cow kernel: wlan0: associated

Aug 11 02:23:27 black_cow NetworkManager[2609]: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant interface state: associating -> associated

Aug 11 02:23:27 black_cow NetworkManager[2609]: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant interface state: associated -> 4-way handshake

Aug 11 02:23:27 black_cow NetworkManager[2609]: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant interface state: 4-way handshake -> completed

Aug 11 02:25:28 black_cow kernel: wlan0: deauthenticated from 00:0f:66:0b:57:78 (Reason: 7=CLASS3_FRAME_FROM_NONASSOC_STA)

Aug 11 02:25:27 black_cow NetworkManager[2609]: <warn>  Connection disconnected (reason 7)

Aug 11 02:25:28 black_cow kernel: cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

Aug 11 02:25:28 black_cow kernel: wlan0: authenticate with 00:0f:66:0b:57:78

Aug 11 02:25:27 black_cow NetworkManager[2609]: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant interface state: completed -> authenticating

Aug 11 02:25:28 black_cow kernel: wlan0: send auth to 00:0f:66:0b:57:78 (try 1/3)

Aug 11 02:25:28 black_cow kernel: cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

Aug 11 02:25:28 black_cow kernel: cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset

Aug 11 02:25:28 black_cow kernel: cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

Aug 11 02:25:28 black_cow kernel: cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

Aug 11 02:25:28 black_cow kernel: cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

Aug 11 02:25:28 black_cow kernel: cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

Aug 11 02:25:28 black_cow kernel: cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

Aug 11 02:25:28 black_cow kernel: cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

Aug 11 02:25:28 black_cow kernel: cfg80211:   (5490000 KHz - 5730000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

Aug 11 02:25:28 black_cow kernel: cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

Aug 11 02:25:28 black_cow kernel: cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 0 mBm), (N/A)

Aug 11 02:25:28 black_cow kernel: wlan0: authenticated

Aug 11 02:25:28 black_cow kernel: b43 ssb0:0 wlan0: disabling HT as WMM/QoS is not supported by the AP

Aug 11 02:25:28 black_cow kernel: b43 ssb0:0 wlan0: disabling VHT as WMM/QoS is not supported by the AP

Aug 11 02:25:27 black_cow NetworkManager[2609]: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant interface state: authenticating -> associating

Aug 11 02:25:28 black_cow kernel: wlan0: associate with 00:0f:66:0b:57:78 (try 1/3)

Aug 11 02:25:28 black_cow kernel: wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:0f:66:0b:57:78 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=3)

Aug 11 02:25:28 black_cow kernel: wlan0: associated

Aug 11 02:25:27 black_cow NetworkManager[2609]: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant interface state: associating -> associated

Aug 11 02:25:27 black_cow NetworkManager[2609]: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant interface state: associated -> 4-way handshake

Aug 11 02:25:27 black_cow NetworkManager[2609]: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant interface state: 4-way handshake -> completed

Aug 11 02:27:28 black_cow kernel: wlan0: deauthenticated from 00:0f:66:0b:57:78 (Reason: 7=CLASS3_FRAME_FROM_NONASSOC_STA)

Aug 11 02:27:27 black_cow NetworkManager[2609]: <warn>  Connection disconnected (reason 7)

Aug 11 02:27:28 black_cow kernel: wlan0: authenticate with 00:0f:66:0b:57:78

Aug 11 02:27:27 black_cow NetworkManager[2609]: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant interface state: completed -> authenticating

Aug 11 02:27:27 black_cow NetworkManager[2609]: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant interface state: authenticating -> associating

Aug 11 02:27:28 black_cow kernel: wlan0: send auth to 00:0f:66:0b:57:78 (try 1/3)

Aug 11 02:27:28 black_cow kernel: cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

Aug 11 02:27:28 black_cow kernel: wlan0: authenticated

Aug 11 02:27:28 black_cow kernel: b43 ssb0:0 wlan0: disabling HT as WMM/QoS is not supported by the AP

Aug 11 02:27:28 black_cow kernel: b43 ssb0:0 wlan0: disabling VHT as WMM/QoS is not supported by the AP

Aug 11 02:27:28 black_cow kernel: cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

Aug 11 02:27:28 black_cow kernel: cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset

Aug 11 02:27:28 black_cow kernel: cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

Aug 11 02:27:28 black_cow kernel: cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

Aug 11 02:27:28 black_cow kernel: cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

Aug 11 02:27:28 black_cow kernel: cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

Aug 11 02:27:28 black_cow kernel: cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

Aug 11 02:27:28 black_cow kernel: cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

Aug 11 02:27:28 black_cow kernel: cfg80211:   (5490000 KHz - 5730000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

Aug 11 02:27:28 black_cow kernel: cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

Aug 11 02:27:28 black_cow kernel: cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 0 mBm), (N/A)

Aug 11 02:27:28 black_cow kernel: wlan0: associate with 00:0f:66:0b:57:78 (try 1/3)

Aug 11 02:27:28 black_cow kernel: wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:0f:66:0b:57:78 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=3)

Aug 11 02:27:28 black_cow kernel: wlan0: associated

Aug 11 02:27:27 black_cow NetworkManager[2609]: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant interface state: associating -> associated

Aug 11 02:27:27 black_cow NetworkManager[2609]: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant interface state: associated -> 4-way handshake

Aug 11 02:27:27 black_cow NetworkManager[2609]: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant interface state: 4-way handshake -> completed
```

I'd appreciate any help or suggestions. Thanks!

P.S. Oh, and I still have my wicd log if needed.Last edited by paintchip on Thu Sep 10, 2015 9:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Roman_Gruber

I am not a specialist for wireless lan.

You may change the channels in questions or use the 5ghz band with other channels.

Did you run a wireless viewer on your smartphone and checked how polluted your area is where you use your wireless? when you have many wireless nodes polluting your area you are out of useable bands / frequencies ... The android app for it went commercial so I can not suggest it do you, you may find something for that anyway...

No idea wahts that about

 *Quote:*   

> Aug 11 02:25:28 black_cow kernel: wlan0: deauthenticated from 00:0f:66:0b:57:78 (Reason: 7=CLASS3_FRAME_FROM_NONASSOC_STA) 

 

```
Aug 11 02:27:28 black_cow kernel: b43 ssb0:0 wlan0: disabling HT as WMM/QoS is not supported by the AP

Aug 11 02:27:28 black_cow kernel: b43 ssb0:0 wlan0: disabling VHT as WMM/QoS is not supported by the AP 
```

did you checked how your card connects? I think I saw in teh past a way to see if it uses a / b / g standard to connect to my ap with one of the tools. ifconfig, iwconfig, wpa_suppilcant ... whatever, sorry i forgot how...

----------

## paintchip

Thanks for the reply. I'm in the country so I only have a couple of weak signals from my neighbor's routers, but nothing that can compete with the signal from my router. My router is a very old WRT54G so it doesn't have an option for 5ghz, although I will be upgrading to a better router once I can get it successfully requesting an IP from my modem.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

well when you have a smartphone there are some apps like https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.metageek.inSSIDer&hl=en

https://lh6.ggpht.com/Va7-u_bMgsE8Fn1ZPvRTLRujr0qYIrh8-XAmV0DfMhlAl6y8JYt_Zkk_80UoLiFH13E=h310

you may switch channels and check out with your smartphone where you get the biggest value out of it ...

Some channels are working better as others. also moving the access point a bit improves it also sometimes...

Nothing beats a wired connection. you can surfuce mount the cable on the  walls for example, I did that and the last few meters are on the floor through the door and along the floor to my laptop. I did not wanted to drill a hole in my wall ...

----------

## paintchip

Very cool app, but I'm not really getting any competing signals and this computer as well as others get very strong wireless connections to the default signal (I'm not currently at the router to see what channel that is). I may try switching the channel up, but I'm not hopeful. In regards to using a wired connection, that's what I'm currently doing. I would, however, like to use my laptop like a laptop again.

Thanks again for the suggestions.

----------

## paintchip

Hey guys, just an update. I tried to connect on different channels and with a different router and I'm getting the same problem. I also thought that the problem might be that I rolled back to kernel 3.18 after realizing I couldn't compile the Nvidia module against 4.0.5. I patched the module and was able to boot to 4.0.5, but I'm still having issues. I'm seeing all sorts of potential problems in my messages and dmesg log, but I don't know enough about this to pick out what is meaningless and what is relevant.

The things that look most troubling to me are:

wlan0: deauthenticated from 48:f8:b3:0b:29:ea (Reason:7= CLASS3_FRAME_FROM_NONASSOC_STA)

ModemManager[2696]: <info>  Couldn't find support for device at '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:0c:00.0'$

ModemManager[2696]: <info>  Couldn't find support for device at '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:03:00.0'$

cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset

NetworkManager[2682]: <warn>  (wlan0): DHCPv6 request timed out.

Usually I can get a general idea as to what the problem is fro mthe logs, but this has me stumped. I can't tell if any of this stuff could be slowing down my connection. Any help or suggestions would be great. It really sucks not having wifi on my laptop. Also, sorry about the length of my log posts, but I want to make sure I'm not missing anything.

```
[   11.312000] dcdbas dcdbas: Dell Systems Management Base Driver (version 5.6.0-3.2)

[   11.403635] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[   11.483617] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[   11.483622] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset

[   11.483631] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

[   11.483638] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   11.483648] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   11.483657] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   11.483664] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   11.483675] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[   11.483685] cfg80211:   (5490000 KHz - 5730000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[   11.483691] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   11.483700] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 0 mBm), (N/A)

[   11.497705] b43-phy0: Broadcom 4311 WLAN found (core revision 10)

[   11.554217] b43-phy0: Found PHY: Analog 4, Type 2 (G), Revision 8

[   11.554251] b43-phy0: Found Radio: Manuf 0x17F, ID 0x2050, Revision 2, Version 0

[   11.574470] Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: PMNL ]

[   11.587374] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel_ht'

```

```
Aug 17 11:42:31 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>  Auto-activating connection 'paintchip'.

Aug 17 11:42:31 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant interface state: disconnected -> inactive

Aug 17 11:42:31 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: starting connection 'paintchip'

Aug 17 11:42:31 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

Aug 17 11:42:31 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

Aug 17 11:42:31 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: disconnected -> prepare (reason 'none') [30 40 0]

Aug 17 11:42:31 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>  NetworkManager state is now CONNECTING

Aug 17 11:42:31 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

Aug 17 11:42:31 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

Aug 17 11:42:31 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

Aug 17 11:42:31 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: prepare -> config (reason 'none') [40 50 0]

Aug 17 11:42:31 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: (wifi) connection 'paintchip' has security, and secrets exist.  $

Aug 17 11:42:31 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>  Config: added 'ssid' value 'paintchip'

Aug 17 11:42:31 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>  Config: added 'scan_ssid' value '1'

Aug 17 11:42:31 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>  Config: added 'key_mgmt' value 'WPA-PSK'

Aug 17 11:42:31 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>  Config: added 'auth_alg' value 'OPEN'

Aug 17 11:42:31 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>  Config: added 'psk' value '<omitted>'

Aug 17 11:42:31 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

Aug 17 11:42:31 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>  Config: set interface ap_scan to 1

Aug 17 11:42:31 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant interface state: inactive -> authenticating

Aug 17 11:42:32 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant interface state: authenticating -> associating

Aug 17 11:42:32 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant interface state: associating -> 4-way handshake

Aug 17 11:42:32 black_cow kernel: wlan0: authenticate with 48:f8:b3:0b:29:ea

Aug 17 11:42:32 black_cow kernel: wlan0: send auth to 48:f8:b3:0b:29:ea (try 1/3)

Aug 17 11:42:32 black_cow kernel: wlan0: authenticated

Aug 17 11:42:32 black_cow kernel: wlan0: associate with 48:f8:b3:0b:29:ea (try 1/3)

Aug 17 11:42:32 black_cow kernel: wlan0: RX AssocResp from 48:f8:b3:0b:29:ea (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=3)

Aug 17 11:42:32 black_cow kernel: wlan0: associated

Aug 17 11:42:32 black_cow ModemManager[2696]: <info>  Couldn't find support for device at '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:0c:00.0'$

Aug 17 11:42:32 black_cow ModemManager[2696]: <info>  Couldn't find support for device at '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:03:00.0'$

Aug 17 11:42:33 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant interface state: 4-way handshake -> completed

Aug 17 11:42:33 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: (wifi) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful.  Connected to$

Aug 17 11:42:33 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) scheduled.

Aug 17 11:42:33 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) started…

Aug 17 11:42:33 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: config -> ip-config (reason 'none') [50 70 0]

Aug 17 11:42:33 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Beginning DHCPv4 transaction (timeout in 45 seconds)

Aug 17 11:42:33 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>  dhclient started with pid 2937

Aug 17 11:42:33 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) complete.

Aug 17 11:42:33 black_cow dhclient[2937]: DHCPREQUEST on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67

Aug 17 11:42:33 black_cow dhclient[2937]: DHCPACK from 192.168.1.1

Aug 17 11:42:33 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>    address 192.168.1.103

Aug 17 11:42:33 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>    plen 24 (255.255.255.0)

Aug 17 11:42:33 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>    gateway 192.168.1.1

Aug 17 11:42:33 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>    server identifier 192.168.1.1

Aug 17 11:42:33 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>    lease time 86400

Aug 17 11:42:33 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>    nameserver '209.18.47.61'

Aug 17 11:42:33 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>    nameserver '209.18.47.62'

Aug 17 11:42:33 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>    nameserver '192.168.1.1'

Aug 17 11:42:33 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>    domain name 'twcny.rr.com'

Aug 17 11:42:33 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>  (wlan0): DHCPv4 state changed unknown -> bound

Aug 17 11:42:33 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: Stage 5 of 5 (IPv4 Configure Commit) scheduled...

Aug 17 11:42:33 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: Stage 5 of 5 (IPv4 Commit) started...

Aug 17 11:42:33 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: ip-config -> ip-check (reason 'none') [70 80 0]

Aug 17 11:42:33 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: Stage 5 of 5 (IPv4 Commit) complete.

Aug 17 11:42:33 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: ip-check -> secondaries (reason 'none') [80 90 0]

Aug 17 11:42:33 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: secondaries -> activated (reason 'none') [90 100 0]

Aug 17 11:42:33 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>  NetworkManager state is now CONNECTED_LOCAL

Aug 17 11:42:33 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>  NetworkManager state is now CONNECTED_GLOBAL

Aug 17 11:42:33 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>  Policy set 'paintchip' (wlan0) as default for IPv4 routing and DNS.

Aug 17 11:42:33 black_cow dhclient[2937]: bound to 192.168.1.103 -- renewal in 38096 seconds.

Aug 17 11:42:33 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: successful, device activated.

Aug 17 11:42:33 black_cow dbus[2607]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.nm_dispatcher' (using servicehelper)

Aug 17 11:42:33 black_cow dbus[2607]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.nm_dispatcher'

Aug 17 11:42:33 black_cow nm-dispatcher[2945]: Dispatching action 'up' for wlan0

Aug 17 11:42:33 black_cow /etc/init.d/NetworkManager[2958]: status: inactive

Aug 17 11:42:33 black_cow /etc/init.d/NetworkManager[2970]: status: inactive

Aug 17 11:42:34 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>  startup complete

Aug 17 11:42:35 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) starting DHCPv6 as requested b$

Aug 17 11:42:35 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Beginning DHCPv6 transaction (timeout in 45 seconds)

Aug 17 11:42:35 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>  dhclient started with pid 3032

Aug 17 11:42:36 black_cow dhclient[3032]: XMT: Info-Request on wlan0, interval 990ms.

Aug 17 11:42:37 black_cow dhclient[3032]: XMT: Info-Request on wlan0, interval 2000ms.

Aug 17 11:42:39 black_cow dhclient[3032]: XMT: Info-Request on wlan0, interval 3890ms.

Aug 17 11:42:43 black_cow dhclient[3032]: XMT: Info-Request on wlan0, interval 7780ms.

Aug 17 11:42:51 black_cow dhclient[3032]: XMT: Info-Request on wlan0, interval 15100ms.

Aug 17 11:43:06 black_cow dhclient[3032]: XMT: Info-Request on wlan0, interval 30200ms.

Aug 17 11:43:20 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <warn>  (wlan0): DHCPv6 request timed out.

Aug 17 11:43:20 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>  (wlan0): DHCPv6 state changed unknown -> timeout

Aug 17 11:43:20 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>  (wlan0): canceled DHCP transaction, DHCP client pid 3032

Aug 17 11:43:20 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>  (wlan0): DHCPv6 state changed timeout -> done

Aug 17 11:43:20 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: Stage 5 of 5 (IPv6 Commit) scheduled...

Aug 17 11:43:20 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: Stage 5 of 5 (IPv6 Commit) started...

Aug 17 11:43:20 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>  Policy set 'paintchip' (wlan0) as default for IPv6 routing and DNS.

Aug 17 11:43:20 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>  (wlan0): Activation: Stage 5 of 5 (IPv6 Commit) complete.

Aug 17 11:47:17 black_cow kernel: wlan0: deauthenticated from 48:f8:b3:0b:29:ea (Reason: 7=CLASS3_FRAME_FROM_NONASSOC_STA)

Aug 17 11:47:17 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <warn>  Connection disconnected (reason 7)

Aug 17 11:47:17 black_cow kernel: cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

Aug 17 11:47:17 black_cow kernel: wlan0: authenticate with 48:f8:b3:0b:29:ea

Aug 17 11:47:17 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant interface state: completed -> authenticating

Aug 17 11:47:17 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant interface state: authenticating -> associating

Aug 17 11:47:17 black_cow kernel: wlan0: send auth to 48:f8:b3:0b:29:ea (try 1/3)

Aug 17 11:47:17 black_cow kernel: cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

Aug 17 11:47:17 black_cow kernel: cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset

Aug 17 11:47:17 black_cow kernel: cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

Aug 17 11:47:17 black_cow kernel: cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

Aug 17 11:47:17 black_cow kernel: cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

Aug 17 11:47:17 black_cow kernel: cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

Aug 17 11:47:17 black_cow kernel: cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

Aug 17 11:47:17 black_cow kernel: cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

Aug 17 11:47:17 black_cow kernel: cfg80211:   (5490000 KHz - 5730000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

Aug 17 11:47:17 black_cow kernel: cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

Aug 17 11:47:17 black_cow kernel: cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 0 mBm), (N/A)

Aug 17 11:47:17 black_cow kernel: wlan0: authenticated

Aug 17 11:47:17 black_cow kernel: wlan0: associate with 48:f8:b3:0b:29:ea (try 1/3)

Aug 17 11:47:17 black_cow kernel: wlan0: RX AssocResp from 48:f8:b3:0b:29:ea (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=3)

Aug 17 11:47:17 black_cow NetworkManager[2682]: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant interface state: associating -> 4-way handshake

Aug 17 11:47:17 black_cow kernel: wlan0: associated

```

----------

## bjp.linux.man

I'm having the exact same problem described here... I'm hoping for a solution soon.

Perhaps the title should say UNUSABLY slow.

----------

## Logicien

If you say that b43 work well on Archlinux, that's mean that the Access Point and the wireless client are Ok, even if "WMM/QoS is not supported by the AP". I don't know why is this, but a thing to do could be to disable QoS on b43 module

```
echo "options b43 qos=0" > /etc/modprobe.d/b43.conf
```

If the Broadcom device also provide Bluetooth support than it can be

```
echo "options b43 btcoex=1 qos=0" > /etc/modprobe.d/b43.conf
```

You can set your country code for crda in two ways

```
echo "options cfg80211 ieee80211_regdom=CA" > /etc/modprobe.d/cfg80211.conf
```

The other way is to edit the crda file in /etc/default or /etc/conf.d directory. Change CA by your country code if different. An other thing I do to try to prevent disconnections is to pass parameters to the mac80211 module

```
echo "options mac80211 max_nullfunc_tries=60 max_probe_tries=60 probe_wait_ms=3600000" > /etc/modprobe.d/mac80211.conf
```

This may ameliorate nothing but I think you have to try something if you want to resolv your slow speed based on disconnections of the client from the access point.

I use a channel who is alone in my wireless neiberhood for my access point. Generally channel 11 is over utilised. Try a free one. For all parameters who can be pass to a module, use the modinfo command. Reboot is needed.

Be sure that all firmware files are proprerly loaded by b43 in dmesg. Note that compile b43 and wireless support as modules are preferable in my opinion.

----------

## bjp.linux.man

I downgraded to the previous version of b43-firmware available in the portage tree and it works now!

----------

## paintchip

Rolling back to sys-firmware/b43-firmware-5.100.138 also seems to have "solved" the problem for me. I am using scare quotes because I still don't know exactly what the problem is with version 6.30.163.46. I feel like it would be a good idea to file a bug report, but I don't think I have enough information about the problem to file one. Thanks for finding the easy fix that I completely missed bjp.linux.man.

----------

## bjp.linux.man

It's nice to know I helped someone besides myself for once!

At least we seem to have identified that the problem arises from the use of sys-firmware/b43-firmware-6.30.163.46 with the BCM4311 (which, as I neglected to mention, is my wireless card also).

----------

## optional95

Great! finally my problem is solved. The downgrade did the trick for me as well for the BCM4318 wireless card on my old laptop.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## paintchip

Just in case anyone is interested, there is a bug still open for this issue. It looks like it at least affects BCM4311 and BCM4318 cards.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=541080

----------

